# Essex & Kent cruise to TTOC National Event...July 16th



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Now the time and place for the Annual Event is confirmed. Sunday 16th July at the Heritage Motor Centre, Gaydon, Warwickshire .










Click here for full details of what will be happening at the event.

We will be meeting up at the Holiday inn, Brentwood Junc 28 M25 at 7am, leaving no later than 7.10. Then to cruising up to Gaydon stopping off to pick up the North London cruise for 7.30 at South Mimms services M25/A1. Then one last stop at Cherwell Valley Services, Junction 10, M40 (8.45ish) to meet up with the rest.

As some people from parts of Kent will go through the tunnel on route. You are welcome to join with us.

One of the best things about the Annual event is the cruise up to it. By the time you get to the M40. All you can see is TT's for as far as the eyes can see. There will also be some members with someone riding shotgun, taking some great pictures. You will be crazy fools  to miss this 

You can order your tickets from The TTOC Shop...Also you don't have to be a member to attend(Just it's cheaper if you are)  Please order your tickets ASAP and post on this thread if you wish to join our cruise. So i can add you to the list.

Regards

Jamie(Genocidalduck)

P.S. Any Newbies that wish to come. But like me, last year were worried about not knowing anyone. Don't worry you will be made very welcome and are welcome to hang with us for the day. Besides we don't get out much so we enjoy meeting new people.  Or you can go off and do your own thing. It's up to you!!

*Holiday Inn Brentwood.*
TheHornster - TTOC South-East (North) Rep - TT
Genocidalduck - RS4
Moley - TT
Renton72 - TT
Nando - On route - TT
Nolive- TT
RayRush1 - TT
a18eem - S3
BAMTT - TT
Donners - RS4 (Unless his hand gets better in time)
JAndrews - TT
Dave_UK - TT
MScrivener - TT
foster2108 - TT
M9fdb - MGF
Dotti - TT

*South Mimms Services*
Essex & Kent Cruise

*Cherwell Valley Services*
Lottie - TT
South Mids Cruise
SolenTTeers Cruise
Kneesworth Cruise


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I will join you guys between junctions 27 and 26 on the M25.

Dee - you playing?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Now the time and place for the Annual Event is confirmed. Woo Hooo. I know it's early but may aswell put this up now
> 
> Any takers for meeting up at the Holiday inn Brentwood Junc 28. Then to cruise up to Gaydon stopping off to pick up the Sth Mimms mob
> 
> Time will probably be the same as last year im guessing 7am ..But will sort that out closer to the time.


Ill be there. We need to leave the holiday inn at least 10 mins before Jamie so that might mean we will arrive at South Mimms around the same time! :wink:

Looking forward to July 16th. If its half as good as last year it will be a blast.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Jamie,

Yep, Brentwood M25 Junc 28 at the Holiday Inn for me.

Moley


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ill be there buddy !!! and don't forget it's my birthday


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ill be there buddy !!! and don't forget it's my birthday


Bringing anyone this time :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be there buddy !!! and don't forget it's my birthday
> ...


Maybe but not the missus! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Jamie keeps chatting her up :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


he's a sly ol' dog :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well she is good looking..Normally way out of my league. But I thought well if John managed to charm her. It will take me no time  . Unless she has a short fetish :wink:

Don't worry mate i know its your birthday. Just wondering what to get you. I know the easy thing but it wouldnt be a surprise


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Well she is good looking..Normally way out of my league. But I thought well if John managed to charm her. It will take me no time  . Unless she has a short fetish :wink:
> 
> Don't worry mate i know its your birthday. Just wondering what to get you. I know the easy thing but it wouldnt be a surprise


An RS4 would be nice!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Anymore? Don't be shy


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Anymore? Don't be shy


I WILL make it, yes 

Despite being Bastille day week-end in France, and assuming I'm still with this french girl, she will have to come over


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Anymore? Don't be shy
> ...


Does she look like this! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can I join up with you lot please?  8)


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Put me on the list Jamie 

Lets hope it's as good as last year!

Hopefully with a full LEEK attendence this year should be a really good day out!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Come on Jamie - get that list updated.

Arif / Donners - get involved :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Put me on the list Jamie
> 
> Lets hope it's as good as last year!
> 
> Hopefully with a full LEEK attendence this year should be a really good day out!


You know it makes sense  :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

By the way........HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> By the way........HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cheers Ray and the same to you buddy!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way........HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


... and go easy on the chocolate


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > RayRush1 said:
> ...


Ive only asked for one egg!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Cutting down this year Horny?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Happy Easter Ray...Your on the list mate


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Yep used to get at least 12.Make do with the one now :roll: :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> Come on Jamie - get that list updated.
> 
> Arif / Donners - get involved :twisted:


ok ,lets do it ! put me down :!: :!: :!:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Jamie - get that list updated.
> ...


Good Job. Your on the list


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thats two more names...Anymore? Don't be shy.

BAMTT
Donners

Your on the list


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Woo Hooo two more

JAndrews
Dave_UK


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

That's a nice pack of TTs we'll have  8)

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> That's a nice pack of TTs we'll have  8)
> 
> Moley


Yeah twice as many as last year. Only thing is i wont be in my TT then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice pack of TTs we'll have  8)
> ...


Stop whinging ........ the leader of the pack will be an RS4! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > moley said:
> ...


But but if the same happens this year as it did last. I won't get to blast round the test track. Can i ride with you? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


of course Darling! :-*

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


----------



## MScrivener (Jan 21, 2006)

I should be there. My brother's coming too so he can take all the snaps. Might not be at the Hotel at 07:15 though, but I'm sure I can catch up


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

MScrivener said:


> I should be there. My brother's coming too so he can take all the snaps. Might not be at the Hotel at 07:15 though, but I'm sure I can catch up


Nice one. After a few complaints last year about my cruising speed. I'll be slowing it down this year. Next stop on route will be South Mimms services. To pick up the other cruise.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Next stop on route will be South Mimms services. To pick up the other cruise.


Hmmph! :evil:

Hev x :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Next stop on route will be South Mimms services. To pick up the other cruise.
> ...


  When we get to Chieveley Services we will have around a 100 TT's in convoy.  Beat that.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


quality darling, not quantity!


Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dont worry yourself about that. There will be plenty of quality.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Dont worry yourself about that. There will be plenty of quality.


oh, pileeeeeease!

Hev x :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> So far
> 
> Genocidalduck
> Moley
> ...


Hey Guys, if any of you fancy popping along earlier (since the Duck is a bit of a lightweight ), come along on the Saturday - I'm sure he won't mind you deserting him :lol:

Hev x :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > So far
> ...


The cheek of it....Get awf my thread


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Only just found this thread! 

I'm in!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

You already on the list


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Ha, superb!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Guys please Remember to order your tickets as soon as possible. It will make things alot easier for the guys at the TTOC. You can order your tickets from http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/ ....Also you don't have to be a member to attend.


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

If this is on Sunday I'm in too. What time roughly at Cherwell Valley Services at Junction 11 of the M40 do you think?

Mark


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

' said:


> ['']['":1b33k6i5]If this is on Sunday I'm in too. What time roughly at Cherwell Valley Services at Junction 11 of the M40 do you think?
> 
> Mark


I cant actually remember from last year. But at a guess i would say around 8.30-9.00.

I dare say there will be cruises to Cherwell valley form your neck of the woods. As of last year. The cruises should be all up by next week.


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Ok Thanks I will keep looking )

Mark


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Guys please Remember to order your tickets as soon as possible. It will make things alot easier for the guys at the TTOC. You can order your tickets from http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/ ....Also you don't have to be a member to attend.


you been doing my job while ive been away :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well someone hadt to do it  .

Plus i was bored and thought i'd get everything covered and make it the best cruise page 

Was that bored even put you at the top of the list.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Woo Hooo

Got another. But will be from Cherwell Valley.

Lottie


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Didn't think I could make it this year, but can after all -put me on the Brentwood list!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

bought my ticket earlier this week so no Bastille day week-end in paris but TT day in gaydon instead 

See you all in Brentwood 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> bought my ticket earlier this week so no Bastille day week-end in paris but TT day in gaydon instead
> 
> See you all in Brentwood 8)


Good man!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

foster2108 said:


> Didn't think I could make it this year, but can after all -put me on the Brentwood list!


Your on the list..Nice one!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > bought my ticket earlier this week so no Bastille day week-end in paris but TT day in gaydon instead
> ...


Not getting any Joy with South Mimms Ryan. :? . Was hoping to get at least 8 - 10 cars like last year 

Olivier - Good man


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Not getting any Joy with South Mimms Ryan. :? . Was hoping to get at least 8 - 10 cars like last year


South Mimms last year was Tim, Lisa, Head-Ed, Irving, (itsallabout)Mark plus a few others. No worries - there will be plenty of new Essex folk to make up the missing numbers


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Not getting any Joy with South Mimms Ryan. :? . Was hoping to get at least 8 - 10 cars like last year
> ...


I'll give you my number next Sunday so we can try and get our timming right. Be good if we can get it so we are going past as you come of the slip road


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Ambitious but I like a challenge


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Not getting any Joy with South Mimms Ryan. :? . Was hoping to get at least 8 - 10 cars like last year
> ...


(itsallabout)Mark , Where are you mate? hope you coming again this year. We have got to show Jamie up on the go-karts again! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looking forward to this and meeting some of you


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Looking forward to this and meeting some of you


If your looking forward to meeting some of us, who arent you looking forward to meeting ? :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

2nd Page, OH NO!!!   :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

And please don't forget ...its Horney's birthday!! [smiley=party2.gif] 
So please be generous, i will bring a bucket 
for collections and donations. :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> And please don't forget ...its Horney's birthday!! [smiley=party2.gif]
> So please be generous, i will bring a bucket
> for collections and donations. :roll:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it ok if i join the Brentwood meet ???

I am new to the TT forum and probably wont be in my TT as it will be in the paint shop but i do want to go to Gaydon as i need to get quite a few bits for the mods i have planned  

I will be in silver MGF but can meet at Brentwood as i am in Romford.

Cheers

D


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

M9fdb said:


> Is it ok if i join the Brentwood meet ???
> 
> I am new to the TT forum and probably wont be in my TT as it will be in the paint shop but i do want to go to Gaydon as i need to get quite a few bits for the mods i have planned
> 
> ...


Yes no problem but you will have to stay at the back in the MGF :wink: . Just kidding


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: the MGF isn't standard either and has been quite heavily modded :lol: :lol: :lol:

hence why i bought the TT new toy to play with

D


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

M9fdb said:


> :lol: the MGF isn't standard either and has been quite heavily modded :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hence why i bought the TT new toy to play with
> 
> D


Wouldnt be the blue one that i just saw on Daneholes Roundabout by any chance?


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Nah mine is silver with one off paint but i know the car your talking about - it is a mates who lives in Brentwood funnily enuf :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

got my ticket in my mailbox when I came back from CHINA Sat night so it sounds like I've got no excuses now not to make it :wink:

No let's bring on the topless carwash girls to make the car look nice before the big day


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

got my ticket in my mailbox when I came back from CHINA Sat night so it sounds like I've got no excuses now not to make it :wink:

No let's bring on the topless carwash girls to make the car look nice before the big day


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

forgot to ask but 

last year, it was quite convenient to have our forum name and avatar picture stuck on a car window 8)

what do you reckon, it made the "putting a car on a face/name" so much easier for the poor french guy that I am :roll:

any views :?

olivier


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

No let's bring on the topless carwash girls to make the car look nice before the big day [/quote]

Will that be at the Dick Turpin on the A127 by any chance :lol: :lol:

D


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Been shipped out to Milan and Manchester with work, as of yesterday. Still hoping to make it


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

M9fdb said:


> Will that be at the Dick Turpin on the A127 by any chance :lol: :lol:
> 
> D


THats right near me the Dick Turpin. So what do you know about topless car was girls there? :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> M9fdb said:
> 
> 
> > Will that be at the Dick Turpin on the A127 by any chance :lol: :lol:
> ...


sorry guys but it's in Elm Park and "for members only".....and I'm the only member anyway :lol: :wink:

Do you really see me sharing that sort of (hot :-* ) stuff :roll:

olivier


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> Been shipped out to Milan and Manchester with work, as of yesterday. Still hoping to make it


oh no


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

nolive said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > M9fdb said:
> ...


Luckty you then - they do a bikin wash down at the DT on sundays in the summer :lol: :lol: - the best bit is when they dry thr car windows down with their boobs      
D


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> *Holiday Inn Brentwood.*
> TheHornster - TTOC South-East (North) Rep - TT
> Genocidalduck - RS4
> Moley - TT
> ...


I love the way you make it look like I have an RS4!! :wink:

I will be drivin' for some of it  
Soph will be on camera duty, so expect alot of wobbly shots!!!!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

A shameless bump as weve gone off the page.

See you all in the morning, at 7 or just before.

PS Arif, dont forget the donuts, and your nuts! :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> A shameless bump as weve gone off the page.
> 
> See you all in the morning, at 7 or just before.
> 
> PS Arif, dont forget the donuts, and your nuts! :lol:


Funny you mention that... i may just have a surprise for us all!!  

And a happy 30th :-* [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] birthday to Horney....


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> Been shipped out to Milan and Manchester with work, as of yesterday. Still hoping to make it


Are you back yet?... any dishy ladies there...?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

See you guys in the morning.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Been shipped out to Milan and Manchester with work, as of yesterday. Still hoping to make it
> ...


I'm back and attending  Even i was supprised at the calibre of the ladies in a Technology Park!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> See you guys in the morning.


Jamie i gather i'm meeting you at the holiday inn.Give me a call when you get a chance.I'll try ringing you in a bit anyway. :wink:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

I might not be able to make the meet in the morning so don't wait around for me in the Silver MGF - i am going to try and drive later in the morning if i can but i am ioff out tonight and it could get messy so i doubt i will see 7am

cheers

D

PS fitted smoked lenses to my titanium silver lights today and they are now ready to go in the car when i get it back from the paint shop next week    - can't wait to get it on the road


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you all in the morning!!!!!  8)


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> See you all in the morning!!!!!  8)


Hello birthday boy... see you for breakfast! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

see you on the M25 - look out for me


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> see you on the M25 - look out for me


What are you doing up?.. can't sleep? :?:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > see you on the M25 - look out for me
> ...


aren't you supposed to be shagging?  :wink: 
off to bed in a few mins.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > See you all in the morning!!!!!  8)
> ...


I'll empty my boot ,to make room for all the pressies!!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


I finished that hours ago!!!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Balls. Totally forgot to say Happy Birfday! - I was meant to, the late night played havoc with my memory...

Anyway, Happy Birfday mate!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hya john.

I'm feeling embarassed now that I forgot to say "joyeux anniversaire" yesterday.

Mind you, I was quite washed over in the morning, but it's no excuse sorry again 

hope you all came back home safely  .

See you sometime in the summer maybe 8)

olivier


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Even my 13 month old managed his version of happy birthday....on Hornsters sunkissed head...with justa little help from me!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


No problem ,Thanks Ryan! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Hya john.
> 
> I'm feeling embarassed now that I forgot to say "joyeux anniversaire" yesterday.
> 
> ...


Merci mon ami!!  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Even my 13 month old managed his version of happy birthday....on Hornsters sunkissed head...with justa little help from me!


Sunkissed isn't the word!!!   :wink:

I'm paying for it now


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Can I join up with you lot please?  8)


What happened? 
I wanted to see you in your TT and help quash all the rumours that you didn't have one...


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Can I join up with you lot please?  8)
> ...


Abi,

I think i spotted you coming out of Billericay on Saturday going towards Noak Hill Road, just before the rounabout.

Car looked good. :wink:

Chris

We hung around on Sunday until 7.20 but you never showed.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

renton72 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Sorry I never showed Sunday. Due to very last minute unforseen circumstances I really couldn't make it . My appologies to those who waited and thank you for waiting .

Renton yes that would have been me on Saturday. I was on my way to Sainsburys just off the A127 to do our family grocery shop 

Sorry once again and hope one day will make a LEEK meet .


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Shocking traffic on the way back but a nice cruise with Chris and Donners.
What happened to Romeo?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Im so glad i had an umbrella on me head to keep the sun off!  
My arms and neck are burnt a bit.
So how is your head... horney? 
Nice to have met some of the leekers other halves and kids.
Hope they didn't get too bored.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Im so glad i had an umbrella on me head to keep the sun off!
> My arms and neck are burnt a bit.
> So how is your head... horney?
> Nice to have met some of the leekers other halves and kids.
> Hope they didn't get too bored.


Better than i thought it would be


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Shocking traffic on the way back but a nice cruise with Chris and Donners.
> What happened to Romeo?


He couldnt wait for you girls so he shot off.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dotti said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


She couldnt find a loancar (TT) :lol:

Was i just being clicky? If i were. I'm so so sorry


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> Shocking traffic on the way back but a nice cruise with Chris and Donners.
> What happened to Romeo?


That was a good cruise home, very enjoyable, just taking it easy in the summer sun.

I cant believe we managed to stick together all the way back, with the amount of traffic there was on the road.

I bet old lead foot got home a bit sharpish, no messing. :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=main/7/1 ... .jpg&s=f10

Someone tell Stu you dont have to pull your ear to get your camera to take a photo! :lol:, you push the button!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Shocking traffic on the way back but a nice cruise with Chris and Donners.
> ...


Naw i was going slow seeing if you would catch up but the traffic was so heavy i just lost you. You wouldnt have been that far behind me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


That's unkind Jamie. It must be really tough deciding whether to get into the TT or the Aston. Be thankful you don't have that sort of quandry every morning.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


 :lol:

What ya mean ive got an Aston...look here :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NB having a photo of a car and owning it are 2 different things, J.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> NB having a photo of a car and owning it are 2 different things, J.


But at least ive actually touched one  ..whereas i doubt someone else has


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > NB having a photo of a car and owning it are 2 different things, J.
> ...


Didn't you see the signs saying 'Don't Touch'? You're really not one for following rules are you. :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

steveh said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I do. I just cant read.


----------

